# [TV] Samsung F-HD Fernsehr kein HDMI-Signal mehr - Buchse defekt ?



## Emrefication (6. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem  Fernseher.
Und zwar geht es um den Fernsehr Samsung UE40C5700 40 Zoll Full-HD.
Dieser Fernseher hat vier HDMI-Eingänge. Den Fernsehr hab ich bereits etwas länger (um die 5-6 Jahre).  Und bereits gegen ende letztes Jahr gingen die HDMI-Eingänge HDMI 3 und HDMI 4 einfach "kaputt". Sie funktionierten von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr.
So und jetzt hab ich ein Problem: Und zwar funktionieren HDMI 1 und HDMI 2 auch nicht mehr, aber HDMI 2 ist nicht ganz "defekt"(HDMI 1 ist anscheinend auch ganz kaputt)
Und zwar:
schließe ich meinen PC über HDMI an HDMI 2 an, habe ich keine Probleme. Ich habe Bild, keine Bildstörungen, keine Tonfehler etc. Einwandfreies Bild (übrigens ist der Bildschirm auch nicht defekt, da der VGA-Eingang noch funktioniert und dieser zeigt auch tadelloses Bild an)
Aber mein Hauptproblem ist, dass ich den Fernseher vorallem mit meiner PS4 nutzen möchte.
Und das Kuriose ist:
- schließe ich meine alte Xbox 360 per HDMI an, habe ich zwar Bild, das Bild flackert jedoch und es sind mehrere "weiße und grüne Punkte" zu sehen (das Bild ist also sehr schlecht), aber der Ton ist noch da
- schließe ich meine PS4 an, habe ich entweder gar kein Bild, und dafür Ton, oder ich habe Bild welcher nur alle 2 Sekunden kurz angezeigt wird und dann wieder ausgeht (also Bild an/aus/an/aus), und auch nur während das Bild an ist ich Ton habe.

Das ganze habe ich bereits mit etlichen HDMI Kabel getestet. PC klappt mit jedem HDMI Kabel, Xbox 360 und PS4 nicht
Die Konsolen sind jedoch nicht defekt, da sie an meinen Fernseher im Wohnzimmer perfekt funktionieren und auch am PC-Monitor keine Probleme haben.
Ich schätze, dass HDMI 1-4 (also alle HDMI-Eingänge) defekt sind
Jetzt meine Frage: Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Ich möchte den Fernsehr vorallem für die PS4 verwenden..

Falls ihr mehr Infos braucht, einfach schreiben, bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Oktober 2017)

Emrefication schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Was kann ich dagegen tun?


Kauf Dir einen neuen TV.


----------



## robbe (6. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du jemanden kennst, der sich das mal für Lau anschaut, wär das nen Versuch Wert. Kostenpflichtig reparieren lassen würd ich das aber nicht, lohnt sich bei dem alten TV sicher nicjt mehr. Dann lieber neuen holen.


----------



## Emrefication (7. Oktober 2017)

Also ist der TV quasi nutzlos? Reperaturkosten würden sich denke ich mal dafür nicht mehr so lohnen.. oder kennt sich jemand aus, wie teuer denn so eine Reperatur wäre? (mir würde übrigens auch nur ein heiler HDMI-Eingang reichen, brauche nicht 4..)


----------



## robbe (7. Oktober 2017)

Du könntest natürlich noch den klassischen Werksreset versuchen, soweit ich weiß bei Samsung nur übers Servicemenü erreichbar. Gehe aber eher von einem technischen Defekt aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2017)

Ja, Werksreset könnte man mal versuchen:
Wie kann ich meinen Fernseher auf die Werkeinstellungen zurucksetzen?.

Aber vorher die Senderliste sichern:
Kann ich meine sortierte Senderliste auf einem USB-Stick sichern?.


----------

